# Major beach errosion in JUMERIAH!



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

took these pics the other day on the beach just before wollongong/DOSC.

It never used to be like this!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

As long as we have sharks to liven up the lives of Palm dwellers, its worth it!


----------



## John-Dory (Apr 5, 2005)

That guy in the red shorts looks very suspect....check his pockets


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

what could be the reason for such an errosion?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> what could be the reason for such an errosion?


Palm Jumeirah shifting the currents maybe?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

not sure
it's far away from that
wollongong uni right?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DubaiLover you need to study ecology, geography and how one little change affects everything!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah, its under the world. but i would have thought this would have done the opposite.


their is another land recalamation project goin on at the moment.

opposite safa park. verry close to the shore.

anybody know what this is?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Rumors are that it's supposed to be an extension of business bay. Check the thread I don't know.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah, i posted pics in the business bay thread
heavy land reclamation going on near the jumeirah beach park

these islands won't be created for the park, NEVER!

but yes, the world is quite close
can't be the palm jum though

just visit jumeirah beach park and go to the bach and you'll see the reclamation a few hundred meters away


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i am almost sure this is business bay..
but if so they have started quite early...
i take a photo of the new masterplan, i promised that 3 weeks ago already..


----------

